# Norton Antivirus



## agostinofurnari (Jun 13, 2012)

Computer at risk! Norton antivirus not activated. Says "Activate Now".
Cannot complete activation. Shows Error 8505,100.
What next?:nonono:


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Download the Norton Uninstaller https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...t=home&pvid=f-home&version=1&lg=english&ct=us then try a reinstall.

Do this in Safe Mode and Networking via tapping F8 on bootup.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

See if either of these help:

https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...file_en_us&product=home&version=1&pvid=f-home

https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...file_en_us&product=home&version=1&pvid=f-home


----------



## BPCS (Jun 15, 2012)

+1 to Tomken15, download the uninstaller and get rid of it. IMO Norton is terrible and causes more problems that it solves. I believe you'd be better off with MSE, it's free and won't bog down your computer.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

BPCS said:


> +1 to Tomken15, download the uninstaller and get rid of it. IMO Norton is terrible and causes more problems that it solves. I believe you'd be better off with MSE, it's free and won't bog down your computer.


:grin::grin::grin:

I use Norton 360 and I'm quite happy with it and because of the time of year when I first subscribed, I can usually get it for about half the price Norton charge.

Got 8GB of RAM so no performance issues.


----------



## BPCS (Jun 15, 2012)

I am not surprised to hear that your happy with it, alot of people are and if they weren't it would have died like dos in the 80's. It depend on how you see things, from and end user perspective whats the difference, from a techs perspective it's different. When I was first starting out it would take me forever to figure out intermittent internet conectivity or not being able to print etc, all solved once norton was removed, now it's the first thing I do when I see it or it's remnants.


----------

